
I found some COBOL. Last comment is from 1985. Written by my mother - mcenedella
https://www.twitter.com/grauhut/status/1000017084435312642
======
contravariant
Did I understand correctly that the comment translates to 'We don't know what
it does but it's called daily and has been running since 1985 without change'?

~~~
_jn
Yep!

------
perl4ever
My late mother did some programming in a language called "TASMIN" once, which
seems to be so obscure I cannot find information on it through a regular
Google search, although there are one or two hits at books.google.com such as
a 1966 issue of Datamation.

